# can sulcata's eat it this?



## smoke_kush (May 1, 2009)

whole white mushrooms
i bought them from our local grocer.
can my sulcata eat them? i know that he can but is it good for him to eat?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 1, 2009)

I feed mushrooms to my forest dwelling tortoises, however I doubt desert dwelling tortoises would come into contact with mushrooms, so I don't even offer them to the deserts.

Yvonne


----------



## smoke_kush (May 1, 2009)

can they eat radishes and onions? what herbs are safe to feed them?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 1, 2009)

Sulcata are grazers they should eat grasses and weeds. Here's a care sheet read up on it for the best care for your tort. Most everything they can eat will be here. But they shouldn't eat veggies or fruit. Remember that their kidneys and liver can't process sugar like ours does. So you are best just feeding them graze and weeds, blossoms, leafs and hay

http://africantortoise.com/


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 1, 2009)

I know radish greens are ok as far as I know (my little guy especially loves the sprouts), like beet greens and such. I think they are on the higher side of oxalic acid content, so shouldn't be a main staple of the diet though.


----------

